
Ink 3 – Build CLI apps with React - kiyanwang
https://vadimdemedes.com/posts/ink-3
======
lajr
Wow, I was skeptical reading that title (and I'm a front end dev so I can only
imagine what the usual React bashers would think), but this is really cool. It
simplifies so many aspects of creating CLI apps by leveraging React's
architecture.

------
mattmar96
Fantastic

------
helloiloveyou
This is honestly amazing

